# Need help with lower oil dipstick tube for a mk4



## zsrbpk (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a 2002 gti with the 1.8t awp......i was changing my radiator hoses and the orange dipstick tube cracked and piece fell into the lower metal part that runs to the block and need some help removing it.... I wasn't sure if it was pressed in or not


----------



## Blonde_Ambition (Jan 22, 2010)

Cam you tell if the piece is still in the metal part of your dipstick? If it is you can fish it out with a small dowel rod and a paper clip contraption, i just had this happen to me on my awp swap. If its not still in the metal section, it might be time for an oil pan drop.


----------



## zsrbpk (Jul 14, 2010)

no it still in the tube and i heard you can remove the tube


----------



## v8282w (May 13, 2002)

I did this on my 02, from what I can remember the lower tube just pulls out out of the block. You abviously have the remove the metal plate that has all the vacume hoses mounted to the bottom of it. It has two hex bolts that mount it to the intake mani, then just lift it up out of the way. Pull, from memory, the lower tube out of the block.


----------



## zsrbpk (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks


----------

